# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 10/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Đến với Côn Đảo thăm nơi lưu lại dấu ấn hào hùng của dân tộc, tham quan cảnh đẹp biển đảo, chợ hải sản tươi ngon. Tham quan hồ Dầu tiếng, đi cáp treo lên đỉnh núi Bà Đen viếng điện thờ Linh Sơn Thánh Mẫu và tham quan mua sắm tại siêu thị miễn thuế tại cửa khẩu Mộc Bài. Hành trình đến Bắc Hà nơi có làng và nhà của Vua H’ Mông được thiết kế độc đáo pha trộn giữa u và Á. Nhìn ngắm những thửa ruộng bậc thang quanh co uốn lượn như hòa mình vào thiên nhiên mây trời.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH - CÔN ĐẢO - TÂY NINH - CỬA KHẨU MỘC BÀI*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm.Giá tour: 4.990.000 VND ( áp dụng cho đoàn 8 khách trở lên).Phương tiện: máy bay.Khởi hành: hàng ngày.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, Xe du lịch đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Lien Bang Travelink

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - HOÀNG SU PHÌ - BẮC HÀ*

Thời gian: 3 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 3.390.000/người.Phương tiện: tàu hỏa, ô tô.Khởi hành: 22/11, 27/12.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe đưa đón và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Vé tham quan, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Vietnamtourism

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP.HCM - YANGON - CHÙA ĐÁ VÀNG GOLDEN ROCK - THÀNH PHỐ BAGO*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm.Giá tour: 12.880.000 VND/ khách.Phương tiện: máy bay.Khởi hành: 14/11.

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế an ninh hàng không và phụ phí nhiên liệuXe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của  TST tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - SINGAPORE - KUALA LUMPUR - GENTING (KHUYẾN MÃI)*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêm.Giá tour: 14.600.000 VNĐ/ khách.Phương tiện: máy bay.Khởi hành: 14, 20, 29/11.

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch.Chi phí khách sạn, vé vào cổng, các bữa ăn theo chuơng trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Công ty Vietravel

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## ola0011

*TOUR DU LỊCH SINGAPORE MALAYSIA CHẤT LƯỢNG CAO TẾT 2014*

*NGÀY 1 : TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH - SINGAPORE - JOHOR BARU ( ăn chiều )*
HDV đón quý khách tại sân bay TSN , đáp chuyến bay JT157 lúc 13:40 đi Singapore . Đến sân bay Changi Singapore lúc 16:35 , HDV địa phương đón đoàn về khu kinh tế mở Johor Baru - khu kinh tế mở giữa Singapore và Malaysia . Nhận phòng khách sạn , dùng cơm tối ,nghỉ đêm tại Johor Baru .
*NGÀY 2 : JOHOR BARU - KUALA LUMPUR (ăn 3 bữa)*
du lich sinagpore malaysiaSau ăn sáng , quý khách trả phòng , khởi hành đi Kuala Lumpur - thủ đô củaMalaysia tham quan :
Thành phố mới Putra Jaya - trung tâm hành chánh mới của Malaysia với quần thể kiến trúc độc đáo do chính các kiến trúc sư Malaysia thiết kế 
Nhà thờ Hồi Giáo lớn nhất Đông Nam Á .
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng đại phương , sau đó tiếp tục tham quan và chụp ảnh lưu niệm tại :
du lich sinagpore malaysia gia reQuảng Trường Độc Lập - Hoàng Cung Malaysia .
Tối Cao Pháp Viện - Tượng đài Chiến sĩ vô danh . Tháp Đôi - Petronas Twin Towers .
Ăn tốitại nhà hàng địa phương , về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi hoặc tư do mua sắm tại khu đường Bukit Bintang . Nghỉ đêm tại Kuala Lumpur .
*NGÀY 3 : KUALA LUMPUR - GENTING - KUALA LUMPUR (ăn 3 bữa )*
du lich sinagpore malaysia khuyen maiSau ăn sáng , quý khách trả phòng , khởi hành đi thành phố Cao Nguyên Genting ,trên đường ghé tham quan:
Động BaTu - cao 272 bậc thang ; thánh địa của người Tour du lich sinagpore malaysia Malaysia gốc Ấn Độ với bức tượng Hindu cao nhật Châu Á . Mua sắm tại cửa hàng miễn thuế DFS .
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương , sau đó xe đưa quý khách lên Cao Nguyên Genting - nằm ở độ cao 2000m ; trung tâm vui chơi nổi tiếng của người dân Malaysia ; bản sao của sòng bạc Las Vegas . Quý khách tự do tham gia các trò chơi giài trí tại Công Viên Theme Park( chi phí tự túc)
Ăn tối , đoàn trở về Kuala Lumpur nghỉ đêm .
*NGÀY 4 : KUALA LUMPUR – MALACCA (ăn 3 bữa )*
Sau ăn sáng , quý khách trả phòng , khởi hành đi Malacca , quý khách tham quan thành phố cổ - từng là thuốc địa của Bồ Đào Nha với những tàn tích của lịch sử :
Nhà Thờ Thánh Đại Paul’s .
Tượng Thánh Fancise Xavier .
Khu Phố Cổ - Pháo Đài Cổ - Đền Cheng Hoon .
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương , sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi .
*NGÀY 5 : MALACCA – SINGAPORE (ăn 3 bữa )*
Sau ăn sáng , quý khách trả phòng , khởi hành điSingapore bằng xe . Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương , sau đó đến Singapore , đoàn tham quan :
Vườn Thực Vật Garden By The Bay - khám phá cuộc sống của các loài vật khu vực Nam Mỹ Và Châu Phi .
Mua sắm tại Trung Tâm Vàng Bạc Đá Quý Singapore .
Cửa hàng miễn thuế DFS .
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương , sau đó xe đưa quý khách đi về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi .
NGÀY 6 : SINGAPORE – SENTOSA (ăn 3 bữa )
Tour du lich sinagpore malaysia gia reSau ăn sáng , quý khách trả phòng , đoàn tham quan đảo quốcSingapore :
Công viên sử tử biển Merlion -Tòa Thị Chính - Nhà hát Sầu Riêng .
tour malaysia singapore gia reĂn trưa buffet với món nướng Hàn Quốc , sau đó đoàn đi xe sang tham quan Đảo Sentosa với các thắng cảnh :
Merlion Tower - Tháp sư tử biển cao 39 mét( chụp hình bên ngoài)
Thủy cung lớn nhất thế giới SEA Aquarium -trưng bày hơn 100.000 sinh vật biển thuộc 800 loài , hơn 20.000 loại san hô …
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương , sau đó thưởng thức chương trình nhạc nước Song of the Sea - với khu cảnh hoành tráng của nhạc - nước - ánh sáng tại đảo Sentosa . Xe đưa quý khách đi về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi .
*NGÀY 7: SINGAPORE - TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH (ăn sang )*
tour malaysia singaporeSau ăn sáng , quý khách tự do tham quan mua sắm cho đến giò hẹn , quý khách trả phòng , sau đó HDV đưa đoàn ra sân bay , đáp chuyến bay JT150 lúc 12:05 về lại TP. Hồ Chí Minh . Về đên sân bay TSN lúc 13:00 , chi tay đoàn . Kết thúc chuyến du lịch . Hẹn gặp lại .

*GIÁ TOUR BAO GỒM:*
1. Vé máy bay khứ hồi SGN-SIN-SGN của hãng Lion Air .
2. Thuế phi trường 2 nước, an ninh; phụ phí xăng dầu (Mức thuế thay đổi theo thông báo của hàng không vào ngày xuất vé)
3. Xe ô tô chất lượng cao có máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan suốt tuyến tại nước ngoài.
4. Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3* 2 khách/phòng (khách lẻ ghép ở phòng ba theo giới tính)
5. Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
6. Phí tham quan theo chương trình
7. Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt suốt tuyến.
8. Phí bảo hiểm du lịch mức bồi thường 200.000.000VND/ trường hợp.
9. Quà tặng: Nón du lịch - Túi xách du lịch - Bao đựng hộ chiếu
*GIÁ TOUR KHÔNG BAO GỒM:*
1. Xe đón tiễn sân bay.
2. Phụ thu phòng đơn .
3. Hành lý quá cước qui định. Xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình + Các show về đêm.
4. Điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn và các chi phí cá nhân khác.
5. Tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV, tài xế với mức đề nghị: 65.000VND/khách/ngày.
*ĐIỀU KIỆN ĐỐI VỚI KHÁCH NGƯỜI NƯỚC NGOÀI HOẶC VIỆT KIỀU:*
1. Visa tái nhập vào Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài hoặc khách Việt Kiều 1.200.000VND. Visa nhận tại cửa khẩu và có giá trị vào Việt Nam 1 lần - trong 3 tháng đối với Việt kiều.
*ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:*
1. Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 10 (mười) ngày, Quý khách chịu chi phí 30% và visa (nếu có)
2. Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 07 (bảy) ngày, Quý khách chịu chi phí 50% và visa (nếu có)
3. Hủy tour trước ngày khởi hành 05 (năm) ngày, Quý khách chịu chi phí 100% và visa (nếu có)
*GHI CHÚ:*
1. Lịch trình các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể được thay đổi, sắp xếp theo tình hình tham quan thực tế tại địa phương nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đầy đủ các điểm theo chương trình.
2. Chương trình tour là du lịch trọn gói kết hợp tham quan mua sắm, khách hàng không tự ý tách đoàn, các dịch vụ không sử dụng sẽ không được hoàn lại. Các chi phí phát sinh do khách hàng tự thanh toán.
3. Chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy thuộc vào lịch bay của Hãng Hàng Không và tình hình khách sạn tại các nơi đoàn đến. Trong những trường hợp khách quan như: đình công, khủng bố, thiên tai, thời hạn cấp visa của Lãnh Sự quán hoặc do thay đổi lịch trình của các phương tiện vận chuyển công cộng như: máy bay, tàu hỏa, thì Du lịch sẽ giữ quyền thay đổi lộ trình vì sự thuận tiện, an toàn cho khách hàng và sẽ miễn trừ trách nhiệm bồi thường những thiệt hại phát sinh.

----------


## trangobs

*Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An nở rộ**

Đà Nẵng – Hội An được  thiên nhiên ban tặng vẻ đẹp hiếm nơi nào có được. Hàng năm cứ vào độ hè  sang, các tour du lịch Đà Năng – Hội An lại nở rộ đến đưa các du khách  tới đây để thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp của đất nước.*
 Theo xếp hạng của tao chí Forbes: Đà  Nẵng là một trong 6 miền biển quyến rũ nhất hành tinh. Đà Nẵng nằm ở  trung tâm của Việt Nam và rất gần với 3 di sản văn hóa thế giới đó là  Hội An (cách thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 30 km), thánh địa Mỹ Sơn (cách  khoảng 50 km) và Huế (khoảng 100 km). 
Vẻ đẹp của biển Đà Nẵng

 Bà Nà Hills nằm trên đỉnh núi Chúa của Đà Nẵng là một trong những cảnh đẹp được ví như chốn thiên bồng. Đến *du lịch Đà Nẵng*,  du khách sẽ bị níu chân bởi sự thân thiện và gần gũi của người dân nơi  đây. Những món đặc sản có một không hai ở Đà Nẵng cũng khiến bao người  say đắm. Năm 2014, chính quyền Đà Nẵng đã lên kế hoạch tổ chức nhiều  chương trình du lịch Đà Nẵng hấp dẫn. Du khách đến đây sẽ được hòa mình  vào thiên nhiên đất trời tuyệt đẹp và được tham gia vào những trò chơi  thú vị. 
Tour du lịch Đà Nẵng Hội An được nhiều người lựa chọn

 Cách Đà Nẵng không xa là phố cổ Hội An, một trong những thương cảng sầm uất của nước ta trong những thế kỷ trước. Ngày nay tới d*u lịch Hội An*  du khách sẽ không còn thấy sự ồn ào, náo nhiệt đó mà thay thế bằng sự  yên bình, tĩnh lặng. Bạn sẽ cảm thấy như lạc vào thế giới cổ xưa khi dạo  quanh các ngôi nhà cổ với hàng trăm năm tuổi, những công trình cổ kính. Vẻ đẹp của Hội An

 Chỉ với 3 triệu đồng, du khách đã có thể chọn cho mình một *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An* trong mùa hè này. Dưới đây là một số* tour du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An* của công ty du lịch Kinh Đô – Kinh Do Travel mở bán hàng ngày phục vụ quý khách. Du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An 4 ngày giá 2,9 triệu đồng Du lịch Đà Nẵng: Tour Bán Đảo Sơn Trà – Bà Nà Hills – Hội An – Cù Lao Chàm 5 ngày giá 3,35 triệu đồng Du lịch Đà Nẵng: Bà Nà Hills – Cù Lao Chàm – Hội An – Ngũ Hành Sơn giá 4,55 triệu đồng Du lịch Đà Nẵng – Hội An 4 ngày hấp dẫn giá 3,1 triệu đồng                             


*CÔNG TY CP ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DU LICH KINH ĐÔ – KINH DO TRAVEL* Địa chỉ: Phòng 1001 tầng 10 Tòa tháp Thành Công – 57 Láng Hạ – Ba Đình – Hà Nội
 Điện thoại: 04.35190717-35190727
 Hotline: 0904 376 1160904 376 116 | Fax: 04 35 190 291
 Email: info@kinhdotravel.com
 Website: www.dulichkinhdo.com.vn

----------

